# changement du DD d'un ibook white



## decoris (7 Décembre 2002)

bonjour à tous.

je viens de parcourir les 30 dernières pages du forum ibook pour voir si qqn avait déjà réussi la manip, mais je n'ai pas vu grand chose...

voila l'histoire : 
je peux acheter chez macway un disque 40GB pour 178, mais je dois le monter moi même...
je peux aller chez mon revendeur, il me fait le changement pour 280+140, pour le même disque dur. (2heures d'installation, pour un professionel)
si je fais un rapide calcul, 280+150-(178+20) = 232. soit pas mal de mois d'argent de poche...
donc je me dis que comme les vacances approchent, je tenterais bien la manip, quitte a y passer un ou deux jours...
je ne suis pas particulièrement maladroit, mais disons que s'il faut décoller des pièces ou des trucs comme ça, j'hésiterais un peu...

tout d'abord, si vous pouviez me remettre les liens des sites qui en parlent, parceque ceux que j'ai trouvé sur ce forum sont décédés, grace à apple (itools)
ensuite, si vous avez des conseils, des expériences, des avis, etc, je suis tout ouïe...
enfin, si il y a un motivé qui habite pas trop loin de chez moi et qui veut m'assister, ou changer le dd de son ibook, ou me remonter le moral, on peut faire ça... (nivelles-bruxelles-LLN)

dans tous les cas, si je tente la manip, vous aurez droit au reportage photo le plus complet que vous n'avez jamais vu, au film mpeg4, au son, au texte, bref, a tout! (et dans la langue de molière bien sur...)

merci d'avance,


----------



## archi (7 Décembre 2002)

voilà quelques liens  A faire traduire  (par un flamand? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



en Anglishe


----------



## decoris (7 Décembre 2002)

merci...

c'est vrai qu'il y a l'air d'avoir bcp de vis, mais bon, je ne suis pas encore trop refroidi (l'overclocking c'est pas pour moi! quoique...)

voila d'ailleurs une autre adresse que j'ai trouvé : 
http://www.yourmaui.com/ibook.html


----------



## melaure (7 Décembre 2002)

Quand tu m'as contacté, je croyais que tu avais un iBook de première génération (ceux en couleurs) comme le mien. Mais tu as un iBook 500 blanc et ce n'est pas la même manip que pour moi. Et heureusement car la procédure pour mon iBook est 10 fois plus complexe car il faut entièrement vider le boitier pour enlever le disque dur ...

D'autres ont postés des liens donc je suis sur que tu y arriveras sans soucis. D'après ce que je sais le démontage est assez proche de celui du Titanium, donc pas trop de soucis en vue.

Bon courage !


----------



## decoris (7 Décembre 2002)

ca me réconforte que ma manip soit bien plus simple que la tienne et que tu aies néanmoins réussi!

rassure moi, tu n'as pas fait 6 ans d'électroméca pour avoir fait ça?
tu penses qu'il faut quel niveau pour tenter la chose?

la lecture attentive de ces liens ne m'ont pas trop refroidi, je pense que je tenterai le coup...

les témoignages sont toujours les bienvenus.

et puis si qqn connait un endroit ou je pourrais éventuellement rendre disponible mon petit compte rendu de l'opération, ça serait cool...

merci


----------



## decoris (7 Décembre 2002)

au fait, existe t il des HD 2,5' de 9,5mm à 5400tr/min???

et ou peut on commander un HD, a part macway?

merci


----------



## melaure (7 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr />* ca me réconforte que ma manip soit bien plus simple que la tienne et que tu aies néanmoins réussi!

rassure moi, tu n'as pas fait 6 ans d'électroméca pour avoir fait ça?
tu penses qu'il faut quel niveau pour tenter la chose? *<hr /></blockquote>

Non pas besoin d'être ingénieur, mais juste patient et un peu ordonné. Malheureusement pour moi la manip n'a pas été sans dégat puisque j'ai déchiré la nappe du tracpad et il est quasi impossible de trouver une pièce de rechange.

Mais dans ton tu démonte l'iBook par en dessous, ce qui est moins deangereux (je n'avais pas de procédure de démontage).


----------



## decoris (7 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr />* 
Mais dans ton tu démonte l'iBook par en dessous, ce qui est moins deangereux (je n'avais pas de procédure de démontage).




*<hr /></blockquote>

d'après les photos, ça se fait par le dessus aussi....


----------



## decoris (13 Décembre 2002)

j'ai commandé le DD... 199 ttc livraison comprise chez lcdc, pour un ibm 40GB. je l'installe le we prochain, je vous tiendrai au courant...


----------



## decoris (20 Décembre 2002)

il est arrivé...
je faits le montage demain ou samedi...
je strese un^peu...

des derniers conseils?


----------



## Onra (20 Décembre 2002)

Tu trouveras où là  d'Apple. Ce sont les manuels des techniciens Apple. C'est tout aussi bien d'utiliser les conseils d'Apple elle-même, n'est-ce pas ?









[rappel du modérateur]les services source sont strictement réserve aux centres de maintenance agrée Apple, merci de ne pas les diffusés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/rappel du modérateur]


----------



## Onra (21 Décembre 2002)

Au modérateur :
Je ne vois pas en quoi publier les service sources serait gravissime... surtout pour les machines qui ne sont plus supportés d'ailleurs !

Enfin bon... c'est vous qui voyez


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2002)

si, c'est grandissime car les centres de maintenance paye pour y avoir accès


----------



## decoris (22 Décembre 2002)

ça fait 2h que j'ai commencé, et je n'arrive aps a retirer une pièce dans l'ancien HD, que je dois remettre sur le nouveau... ça fait 40min que je suis la dessus


sinon a part ça c'est mortel, j'espère que j'arriverai a le remonter...


----------



## decoris (22 Décembre 2002)

je l'ai eue!!!!!!!!!!


j'entame le remontage....

a bientot j'espère


----------



## decoris (22 Décembre 2002)

le remontage se passe bien, je teste le DD avant de remettre la plaque du dessous....


il a l'air de faire bcp de bruit...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais il fait 40GB!!!!


----------



## decoris (22 Décembre 2002)

EXCELLENT!!!!!!!!!!!
il ne fait que 37GB, mais il est bien moins bruyant et bien plus rapide que celui d'origine!!!!!!!!

tout roule comme sur des roulettes!!!!!!!

je fini le remontage.....

je suis trop content...

maintenant j'ai l'ibook 12' avec le plus gros DD de la planète!!!! (puisqu'il n'en existe pas de plus de 40GB et moins de 9,5mm...)

COOL












































































ps : merci a tous ceux qui m'ont donné des liens.... (particulièrement Onra... merci!!!!!!)


----------



## decoris (22 Décembre 2002)

voila, mon système est cloné sur mon nouveau DD!

alors le disque est bcp plus bruyant que l'ancien quand il est en charge ( lancement d'une applic, copie de fichier)
par contre, le reste du temps, contrairement à l'ancien, il est inaudible!!!

c'est vraiment cool... j'ai eu chaud, j'ai un tout petit peu abimer la coque sur l'avant gauche, mais je ne regrette pas!!!

allez, je prépare un mini dossier...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Décembre 2002)

tout ça pour un 40 Go ?! ...
Il n'existe pas plus gros pour les portables ?


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2002)

si en 60 Go mais c'est du 12 mm d'épaisseur donc trop gros pour un ibook, mais sans probleme pour un powerbook (les G3 Wallstreet accepte des disques de 17 mm par exemple, oui 17 mm mais les lombards, pismo et Ti c'est du 12 maxi)


----------



## decoris (22 Décembre 2002)

j'ai envoyé des photos sur macbidouille, je vais préparer un petit dossier...


----------



## Foguenne (22 Décembre 2002)

Félicitations, je ne m'aventurerais jamais dans ce genre d'entreprise, bravo.
(sauf si Macki me le fait) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Par contre c'est vrai que mes 20 Go, ça fait un peu juste mais je vais plutôt investir dans un DD FW.


----------



## decoris (22 Décembre 2002)

moi, mes 10gb c'etait bcp trop court!!!
j'ai déjà un disque firewire, mais un ibook accroché a un fil, c'est malheureux....

j'ai plus d'idisk, donc je peux pas vous montrer de photos....


----------



## decoris (23 Décembre 2002)

mon article est sur  Macbidouille  !!!

avec toutes les photos, et tous les détails...


----------



## Foguenne (23 Décembre 2002)

Super boulot mais tes photos font vraiment peur.
Je confirme donc,  je ne me lancerais jamais dans pareil aventure.


----------



## mac_steph (23 Décembre 2002)

WOW... Félicitations. L'article sur MacBidouille est super. Mais ça fait assez peur de le démonter, ce petit iBook !!!


----------



## decoris (23 Décembre 2002)

c'est clair que je me demandais à chaque seconde ce que j'étais en train de faire...

mais le remontage est tellement facile et rapide, qu'en fin de compte ça va...


----------



## o0.0o (24 Décembre 2002)

perso, j'avais déjà un 40 Go  (adhérent FNAC) d'ou l'iBook qui tue ...


----------



## Onra (2 Janvier 2003)

Bravo !

J'ai exactement le même iBook, et tu as utilisé pil poil le disque dur qui me tente. Mais selon les specs d'IBM, il consomme plus que celui d'origine. As-tu remarqué une diminution de ton autonomie ? Et est-ce que ce disque permet d'augmenter les perfs de la machine ? Parce qu'il est nettement plus performant (en théorie) que celui d'origine et qu'il dispose de 8Mo de cache...


----------



## decoris (2 Janvier 2003)

la copie de fichier depuis mon disque dur externe firewire a augmenté de manière très sensible... 
j'ai une impression de réactivité supérieure, mais c'est probablement du a la mise a jour 10.2.3, que j'ai fait juste après...

pour l'autonomie, je ne sais malheureusement pas te dire : je n'étais plus qu'a une heure 30 environ avant le changement, et après le changement j'ai fait un vidage complet de la batterie (qd l'ordi se met en veille tout seul, je le force a redémarrer, jusqu'a ce qu'il s'éteigne en plein redémarrage) puis recharge complète et je suis a environ 2h, 2h15 actuellement...

pour le bruit il est vraiment bruyant en charge, mais pour le reste très silencieux (notemment sur le web : inaudible ou presque)

donc j'en suis très content, a part les coups que j'ai fait dans ma coque...


----------



## decoris (2 Janvier 2003)

j'oubliais : encore merci pour l'adresse du pdf!!!!
j'y serais pas arrivé sans!


----------



## Sebang (2 Janvier 2003)

Tu veux dire ces pdf que les modérateurs ne laissent que 10 secondes sur leurs forums ?


----------



## decoris (2 Janvier 2003)

ouaip!!!


----------



## Sebang (3 Janvier 2003)

Dont on a gardé l'adresse trèèèèès précieusement bien sûr !


----------



## Onra (3 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * j'oubliais : encore merci pour l'adresse du pdf!!!!
j'y serais pas arrivé sans!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Mais de rien ! C'est toujours un plaisir de s'entraider entre utilisateur mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour ceux qui n'aurait pas eu le temps de noter les liens, envoyez-moi un mail privé.

Merci pour les photos envoyées sur MacBidouille, c'est toujours un plus d'avoir des photos et des commentaires pour faire la manip'. Et merci pour tes commentaires, je crois que je vais changer le dd de mon iBook aussi !


----------



## ahc (7 Janvier 2003)

Dis moi, c'est un 40 GN (4200 tr/m) ou un 40 GNX (5400 tr/m) que tu as installé?


----------



## decoris (11 Janvier 2003)

c'est le 4200 : le 5400 est trop gros pour rentrer dans l'ibook


----------



## Onra (11 Janvier 2003)

Le 40GNX est un 5400tr/min, 8Mo de cache et 9.5mm d'épaisseur. Donc il rentre...


----------



## decoris (11 Janvier 2003)

c'est le 4200... je ne savais pas qu'il existait un 5400 à 9,5mm...

enfin, je suis content de celui ci donc pas de problème!!!!


----------



## Onra (13 Janvier 2003)

De toute façon le 40GNX consomme plus et est plus bruyant donc tu as fait le bon choix je pense...


----------



## Tomy (18 Janvier 2003)

Je voudrais aussi changer mon DD de mon iBook White !

J'ai trouver sur Macway le DD de 40Go à 178 et un autre de 60 Go à 357.
Vu le prix de difference, ... je suis plutot tente par celui a 40Go ...

Mais, ... que faire de mon actuel DD (15Go) ???
Le revendre ?
Ou y a t il moyen de l'instaler dans le tout premier iMac ???

Merci pour vos conseil !


----------



## melaure (18 Janvier 2003)

Le 40 Go de Macway est un Toshiba 40 Go. J'en ai deux (interne et externe). Ils sont pas mal ...

Sinon ton 15 Go est un 2"5 et les iMacs utilisent des 3"5. Il vaut mieux le vendre comme upgrade pour un iBook (ou plus ancien) qui n'a qu'un disque de 3 Go.


----------



## Tomy (18 Janvier 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
Sinon ton 15 Go est un 2"5 et les iMacs utilisent des 3"5.  

[/QUOTE] 

Ben justement ! Un 2"5 dans bien rentrez dans un emplacement pour 3"5 non ?!?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A moins que ce soit des connecteurs differents  ?!?


----------



## melaure (19 Janvier 2003)

Effectivement ce sont des connecteurs différents. Et puis au niveau coût c'est un peu du gachi, pour le prix d'un 20 Go 2"5 tu as un 80 en 3"5 ... Et je ne suis pas sur qu'il existe des adaptateurs.


----------



## florentdesvosges (20 Janvier 2003)

Tu peux aussi récupérer ton disque 15 go dans un boitier externe Fire Wire (2,5" et non 3,5").


----------



## bouilla (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * De toute façon le 40GNX consomme plus et est plus bruyant donc tu as fait le bon choix je pense...
* 

[/QUOTE]

alors, je viens de monter un 40gnx sur mon pismo, et je peux affirmer qu'en matiere de bruit...ben il fait aucun bruit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




par contre je reconnais qu'au lancement des applis, ou ds la navigation de fichiers il a tendance a faire des "ccccrrrrrrrrr", davantage que sur mon ancien travelstar 20go  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





pour ce qui est de la durée de batterie, j'ai en effet constaté une legere baisse (+/-15mn)


----------



## Onra (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bouillabaisse:</font><hr /> * 

alors, je viens de monter un 40gnx sur mon pismo, et je peux affirmer qu'en matiere de bruit...ben il fait aucun bruit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




par contre je reconnais qu'au lancement des applis, ou ds la navigation de fichiers il a tendance a faire des "ccccrrrrrrrrr", davantage que sur mon ancien travelstar 20go  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





pour ce qui est de la durée de batterie, j'ai en effet constaté une legere baisse (+/-15mn)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Bah ça c'est super cool comme commentaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et au niveau des perfs, ça boost par rapport à ton ancien disque ?


----------



## bouilla (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 
Et au niveau des perfs, ça boost par rapport à ton ancien disque ?* 

[/QUOTE]

non, honnetement je n'ai pas remarqué une grosse différence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




peut etre legerement plus rapide au lancement des applis mais rien de tres flagrant...


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2003)

tien je viens de changer un DD sur un ibook palourde, a peine plus d'une heure montage / remontage


----------



## ficelle (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * tien je viens de changer un DD sur un ibook palourde, a peine plus d'une heure montage / remontage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

moins d'une heure si tu n'avais pas du tout redemonter à la moitié


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

moins d'une heure si tu n'avais pas du tout redemonter à la moitié 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

saleté de disque


----------



## decoris (8 Février 2003)

je viens de faire des tests sur mon disque dur : il copie un fichier de 13GB depuis un disque externe firewire àune vitesse moyenne de 16,2MB/sec.

ça me parait un peu peu, parceque lors d'autres test, j'avais dépassé (pour des petits fichiers) les 25...
peut-etre est-ce du a la fragmentation de mon disque...

avec un 5400tr, ça donne quoi?


----------



## melaure (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * tien je viens de changer un DD sur un ibook palourde, a peine plus d'une heure montage / remontage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Apparement ça c'est bien passé. Pas de casse de nappe ?


----------



## melaure (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * je viens de faire des tests sur mon disque dur : il copie un fichier de 13GB depuis un disque externe firewire àune vitesse moyenne de 16,2MB/sec  * 

[/QUOTE]

Si c'est un 4200 tr, il ne faut pas se plaindre, c'est bien. C'est que j'ai avec mes 2 40 Go de 2"5 ! J'aimerais bien avoir ces débits sur mon Starmax ...


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Apparement ça c'est bien passé. Pas de casse de nappe ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## melaure (8 Février 2003)

Tant mieux pour toi. Pour le mien, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de nappe de rechange ...


----------



## decoris (21 Avril 2003)

onra, tu as changé ton DD pour un 5400tr?
quelles sont tes performances???


----------



## macinside (21 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Tant mieux pour toi. Pour le mien, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de nappe de rechange ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

faut pas être une brute


----------



## Onra (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * onra, tu as changé ton DD pour un 5400tr?
quelles sont tes performances???  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ben je n'ai pas fait de tests particulier... Mais j'ai gardé le résultat d'Xbench avec mon ancien DD. Je peux les publier si tu veux. Globalement, je n'ai pas vu grand chose... enfin je pense que le système est un peu plus rapide qu'avec l'ancien disque de 10Go.

Le plus gros changement c'est la température. Malgré le fait que la température ne devait pas s'élever de beaucoup d'après les specs d'IBM, je trouve qu'en utilisation courante le dd chauffe beaucoup. Faut dire aussi que j'ai l'impression qu'avec les dernières révisions de Jaguar le disque ne s'arrête plus beaucoup...

Je posterai les résultats ce soir se je les retrouve !


----------



## Onra (24 Avril 2003)

Bon alors voilà les résultats que donne XBench. Attention, entre temps, j'ai changé de version de Jaguar et de version d'XBench.

 <font color="green">
Results	33.22	
	System Info		
		Xbench Version		1.0b3
		System Version		10.2.2
		Physical RAM		576 MB
		Processor		PowerPC,750@0 [500 MHz]
			L1 Cache		32K (instruction), 32K (data)
			Bus Frequency		67 MHz
	CPU Test	46.60	
		GCD Recursion	40.93	1.60 Mops/sec
		Floating Point Basic	37.77	127.31 Mflop/sec
		Floating Point Library	74.20	3.33 Mops/sec
	Thread Test	27.94	
		Computation	30.77	247.90 Kops/sec, 4 threads
		Memory Contention	18.56	58.69 MB/sec, 2 threads
		Lock Contention	47.63	597.97 Klocks/sec, 4 threads
	Memory Test	18.24	
		System	14.17	
			Allocate	75.73	39.84 Kalloc/sec
			Fill	14.79	84.81 MB/sec
			Copy	7.64	45.82 MB/sec
		Stream	25.61	
			Copy	25.47	101.90 MB/sec
			Scale	25.51	102.03 MB/sec
			Add	25.72	102.86 MB/sec
			Triad	25.74	102.97 MB/sec
	Quartz Graphics Test	38.67	
		Line	38.44	978.60 lines/sec [50% alpha]
		Rectangle	47.88	3.37 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
		Circle	45.19	1.04 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
		Bezier	42.59	462.76 beziers/sec [50% alpha]
		Text	27.18	457.81 chars/sec
	OpenGL Graphics Test	60.42	
		Spinning Squares	60.42	42.28 frames/sec
	User Interface Test	35.35	
		Elements	35.35	11.31 refresh/sec
	Disk Test	35.80	
		Sequential	42.74	
			Uncached Write	39.22	14.60 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	41.62	14.58 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	52.11	7.70 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	40.21	15.08 MB/sec [256K blocks]
		Random	30.80	
			Uncached Write	19.88	0.33 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	40.27	8.37 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	30.85	0.33 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	44.76	8.62 MB/sec [256K blocks]
  </font> 

 <font color="red"> 
Results	35.59	
	System Info		
		Xbench Version		1.0
		System Version		10.2.4
		Physical RAM		576 MB
		Model		PowerBook4,1
		Processor		PowerPC G3 @ 500 MHz
			Version		750CXe v2.4 v2.5
			L1 Cache		32K (instruction), 32K (data)
			L2 Cache		256K @ 500 MHz
			Bus Frequency		67 MHz
		Video Card		ATY,RageM3
		Drive Type		IC25N040ATCS05-0
	CPU Test	48.87	
		GCD Recursion	39.56	1.54 Mops/sec
		Floating Point Basic	43.44	146.44 Mflop/sec
		Floating Point Library	76.35	3.43 Mops/sec
	Thread Test	37.77	
		Computation	31.11	250.64 Kops/sec, 4 threads
		Lock Contention	48.04	603.09 Klocks/sec, 4 threads
	Memory Test	19.21	
		System	16.14	
			Allocate	83.23	28.06 Kalloc/sec
			Fill	14.58	83.61 MB/sec
			Copy	9.50	47.49 MB/sec
		Stream	23.72	
			Copy	23.85	104.28 MB/sec
			Scale	23.86	104.09 MB/sec
			Add	23.18	105.48 MB/sec
			Triad	24.02	105.55 MB/sec
	Quartz Graphics Test	38.35	
		Line	39.74	1.01 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
		Rectangle	46.96	3.30 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
		Circle	47.26	1.09 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
		Bezier	44.07	478.88 beziers/sec [50% alpha]
		Text	24.95	406.70 chars/sec
	OpenGL Graphics Test	54.29	
		Spinning Squares	54.29	37.99 frames/sec
	User Interface Test	29.62	
		Elements	29.62	10.08 refresh/sec
	Disk Test	51.45	
		Sequential	52.25	
			Uncached Write	53.12	23.18 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	55.15	22.44 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	49.99	7.87 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	51.03	22.01 MB/sec [256K blocks]
		Random	50.69	
			Uncached Write	34.64	0.52 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	55.73	12.79 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	62.50	0.41 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	62.09	12.17 MB/sec [256K blocks]
 </font>  

Si on se permet de tirer des conclusions à partir des résultats fournit par XBench, on voit que le système a beneficié d'une hausse de performance de 7%. Le disque quand a lui fait un bon de 45%

Je dirai que même si les resultats fournit par XBench ne peuvent etre consideré comme parole d'évangile, je pense que les pourcentages sont par contre assez représentatifs... Un gain de 7% pour le système est un peu inespéré mais reflète sûrement assez bien la réalité : ce n'est pas flagrant.

Même chose pour le disque dur, l'intérêt essentiel de ce test d'ailleurs, l'augmentation de performance de 45% doit etre juste. On sent la pleine mesure des performances disques au demarrage, lors de copie de disques, etc.

Voila... si vous avez d'autres questions.


----------



## macinside (24 Avril 2003)

et un p'tit test du disque avec  ce soft ?


----------



## Tomy (27 Avril 2003)

Je viens de changer mon DD 15Go contre un 40Go (Hitachi - Travelstar).

L'opération est un succes !


Encore merci à Decus pour son article sur MacB !


----------



## decoris (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Tomy:</font><hr /> * Je viens de changer mon DD 15Go contre un 40Go (Hitachi - Travelstar).

L'opération est un succes !


Encore merci à Decus pour son article sur MacB !    * 

[/QUOTE]

pas de quoi, je suis très content qu'il ait servi à quelqu'un!!

bon amusement avec tes 40GB... tu vas voir, on s'y sent vite... à l'étroit!!!


----------



## Sebang (7 Mai 2003)

Allez, à mon tour...

J'aimerai changer le DD 30go de mon iBook 800 (et oui, déjà, mais l'histoire est un peu compliquée) par un Toshiba 60go 5400tr 16mb de cache (9,5mm, etc...) ou par un 80go IBM/Hitachi Travelstar 80GN 4200tr 2mb de cache...

Le prix est presque identique, donc voilà la question :

Vaut-il mieux que je prenne le 60go, quitte à avoir de bonnes perfomances mais "juste" le double de place ou plutôt le 80go avec des perfs moyennes mais avec presque le triple de place ??
Qu'en pensez-vous, vous qui avez changé le DD par un de meilleur performance...

Le DD livré avec l'iBook est un IBM 30go 4200tr et 2mb de cache, non ?

Merci de vos conseils, si ça se conclu, je donnerai mes impressions sur le démontage sachant que mon expérience en la matière se traduit en 3 mots : nombreux démontages de Playstation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Affaire à suivre, merci d'avance !


----------



## Sebang (7 Mai 2003)

Voilà le boîtier qui devrait accueilir le DD interne 30go si l'opération se fait : 

http://www.mathey.jp/news21028.html

Bon Ok, c'est tout en Japonais, mais en gros, c'est auto-alimenté, fait pour les DD ultra slim, etc... Pour un peu plus de 55 euros... C'est cher pour un tel boîter ?


----------



## Sebang (7 Mai 2003)

Yep, encore moi.
Voici un comparatif des 2 disques que je veux acheter (trop fort quand même) :

http://www.island-mac.com/barefeats/hard27.html

Mais ça a l'air d'être fait par Barefeats... C'est pas bien non ?


----------



## Sebang (7 Mai 2003)

Encore moi (pardon, c'est pas le bar ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), y'a une vraie différence entre ATA-5 et ATA-6 ou c'est kif kif comme la ram PC100 et PC133 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Onra (7 Mai 2003)

En gros, moi je te conseillerais le 80Go. La raison en est très simple : difficile de voir la différence sauf pour la copie de gros volume et encore !

La seule chose que j'ai noté par contre, c'est que ces disques durs rapides chauffent beaucoup. Mon iBook n'a jamais été aussi chaud. Même en utilisation normale il est dorénavent toujours bouillant dessous. Et que les utilisateurs de Ti se réjouisse : à mon avis il est impossible de le tenir sur des genoux en calbut !

Sinon ton boitier externe est vraiment pas cher, tu peux pas m'en avoir un ? Sur MacWay ils en vendent si tu veux comparer les prix.

Pour les perfs tu peux regarder les résultats que j'ai posté plus haut.


----------



## Sebang (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * En gros, moi je te conseillerais le 80Go. La raison en est très simple : difficile de voir la différence sauf pour la copie de gros volume et encore !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Oki, bien noté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * La seule chose que j'ai noté par contre, c'est que ces disques durs rapides chauffent beaucoup. Mon iBook n'a jamais été aussi chaud. Même en utilisation normale il est dorénavent toujours bouillant dessous. Et que les utilisateurs de Ti se réjouisse : à mon avis il est impossible de le tenir sur des genoux en calbut !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Le Travelstar 80go est un 4200tr, il va chauffer plus que mon 30go actuel ? Je suppose que non et que tu parlais du 60go à 5400tr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Sinon ton boitier externe est vraiment pas cher, tu peux pas m'en avoir un ? Sur MacWay ils en vendent si tu veux comparer les prix.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Et si beau... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ben si je me prend le mien (faut que j'attende l'accord du paternel niveau finance (là aussi, histoire compliquée)), je ne vois pas d'objection à t'en prendre un aussi. Gris ou noir ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je t'en reparlerai par messages privés. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bon en tout cas, avec mes recherches, j'ai découvert que le 80go a 8mb de cache, ce qui est assez décisif finalement !
Parce que le Toshiba 5400tr = brûlant (et d'après les bench sur le net, il est pas énormément plus rapide avec ses 16mb)
Travelstar = meilleur rapport "performance-température-espace-consommation"

Voilà, donc je vais en avertir mon supérieur familial.


----------



## Onra (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 
Le Travelstar 80go est un 4200tr, il va chauffer plus que mon 30go actuel ? Je suppose que non et que tu parlais du 60go à 5400tr
* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui je parlais du 5400tr/min. Mon disque est le 40GNX testé par Barefeat. Apparement il s'en sort bien mais je ne vois pas la différence côté perf (ou si peu). Par contre il chauffe le coco. J'ai pas trouvé les specs du disque de Toshiba pour connaitre la température en fonctionnement et comparer...

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 
Et si beau... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ben si je me prend le mien (faut que j'attende l'accord du paternel niveau finance (là aussi, histoire compliquée)), je ne vois pas d'objection à t'en prendre un aussi. Gris ou noir ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je t'en reparlerai par messages privés. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

OK, tiens-moi au courant (pour le gris) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 
Bon en tout cas, avec mes recherches, j'ai découvert que le 80go a 8mb de cache, ce qui est assez décisif finalement !
Parce que le Toshiba 5400tr = brûlant (et d'après les bench sur le net, il est pas énormément plus rapide avec ses 16mb)
Travelstar = meilleur rapport "performance-température-espace-consommation"
* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est un bon choix je pense, surtout vu les dernières infos sur la mémoire cache...


----------



## Sebang (7 Mai 2003)

Accord parental obtenu, je commande le 80go demain chez Other World Computing, aux US.
Je devrais avoir ça la semaine prochaine je pense, je vous tiendrai au courant.

J'ai trouvé la fiche technique de ce DD chez Hitachi America et il est clairement écrit qu'il est compatible avec les iBook Ice... Y'a plus qu'à attendre et réussir le montage pour avoir un iBook "hors-norme" (y'a pas d'Book 80go sur l'Apple Store, non ?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pas de problème pour le boitier, je te tiens au courant vu que je prendrai celui-là (gris ou noir, je me tate encore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Sebang (7 Mai 2003)

Pour ceux qui seraient intéressés, voilà un résumé des infos que j'ai pu glaner.

Dans mon iBook 800 12", acheté en Décembre, il y a un IBM/Hitachi Travelstar 40GN de 30go ;
que je vais remplacer par un IBM/Hitachi Travelstar 80GN de 80go.

Comme on peut le voir avec leurs petits noms, le 80go est une évolution du 30go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà les différences que j'ai constaté sur les feuilles techniques :

Interface :
30go = ATA 5 / 80go = ATA 6  (c'est grave ?)

Buffer :
30go = 2mb de buffer / 80go = *8mb de buffer*

30go = "Max. media transfer rate de 262mbits/sec"
80go = "Max. media transfer rate de *350mbits/sec"*

Puissance sonore (typical decibels) :
30go = Idle : 2.4 / Operating : 3.1
80go = Idle : *2.3* / Operating : *2.7*

Sinon tout le reste est identique, même consommation, même nombre de plateaux, etc...
Il s'agit donc bien d'une évolution, et je ne devrais théoriquement pas être déçu puisque, sur le papier, je ne devrais trouver que des améliorations...
Je ferai un Xbench avant de démonter le 30go et un autre Xbench avec le 80go si le démontage s'est bien passé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rendez-vous lorsque j'aurai reçu tout ça, j'ai pas encore eu l'avis d'envoi, donc on a le temps de voir venir pour l'instant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






EDIT : voilà ce que j'ai trouvé en ce qui concerne la compatibilité ATA 5 et ATA 6. Le 80GN (qui est ATA 6, contrairement à celui que j'ai déjà en interne qui est un ATA 5) est censé être compatible avec tout : "ATA-6 drive.  Model Number: IC25N080ATMR04.  Fits in all iBooks, G3 (Wallstreet, Lombard, and Pismo) and G4 PowerBooks."

"All 2.5" ATA/IDE drives 9.5mm are correct for: 
Apple iBook 
Apple iBook (FireWire) 
Apple iBook (Dual USB) 
Apple iBook (Dual USB) Late 2001
Apple iBook (Dual USB) Early 2002
Apple iBook (Dual USB) Late 2002
Apple iBook (Dual USB) Early 2003"


Et avec ça, j'en ai fini avec la "théorie" et les chiffres. Maintenant, on attend la pratique.... Gloups...


----------



## decoris (14 Mai 2003)

courage, tu vas voir, c'est pas si dur!!!


----------



## Sebang (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * courage, tu vas voir, c'est pas si dur!!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tout a fait, je confirme, mais c'est impressionnant dans la mesure ou on s'aventure en terrain inconnu du debut a la fin !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme je le disais dans le thread lance par Onra a propos du DD 80go que j'ai, je suis coince au remontage de la bete, j'ai pas de tourne vis etoile puor enlever les boulons du disque interne... Rendez-vous demain !


----------



## Sebang (15 Mai 2003)

Voilà, c'est terminé, le remontage va 100 fois plus vite que le démontage ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En gros, rien de cassé, pas de vis égarées, tout marche au poil. Il a juste 1 truc que j'ai abimé, c'est la prise de la nappe du clavier... Il a de (très très) petits bords noirs sur la prise qui se branche à la carte mère, ben j'ai pété l'un des bouts (à peu près la moitié d'un millimètre de plastique).
Sinon le reste est Ok. Il y a juste "l'entre 2 coques" qui se souvient de mon passage : on peut voir les endroits où l'ai forcé un peu avec mon long tourne vie fin pour désenclencher les ergots.

Et voilà, l'opération est un succès et j'en suis super content !
Allez, plus que 50go de libre après avoir cloné mon ex 30go.


----------



## Sebang (16 Mai 2003)

Bon ben comme tout marche au poil depuis ce matin, je considère l'opération comme finie !

Je remercie donc Decus et son article de Mac Bidouille, qui même s'il n'est pas aussi détaillé que les Service Source d'Apple donne de bonne impressions "d'amateurs" et non de pros du démontage.
Donc merci encore, ça m'a beaucoup aidé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et je remercie aussi Onra pour m'avoir aidé à choisir ce disque dur et pour m'avoir (re)donné le lien des Service Source qui sont presque indispensable quand on s'aventure là dedans ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci à vous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Rendez-vous dans 2 ans pour mettre un 250go ?


----------



## Onra (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * Rendez-vous dans 2 ans pour mettre un 250go ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'avais déjà quelque chose de prévu à cette date mais je devrais pouvoir me libérer


----------



## decoris (17 Mai 2003)

mais de rien, c'est un plaisir...


----------



## macinside (15 Juillet 2003)

hop j'ai monté un disque dur de 40 Go dansun ibook 500 en 1 heures


----------



## decoris (15 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * hop j'ai monté un disque dur de 40 Go dansun ibook 500 en 1 heures
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu veux un pin's? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je suis sur que si je dvais le refaire ça irait aussi vite...


----------



## Sebang (15 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu veux un pin's?
> 
> ...



Allez hop, un pin's Albator ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				decus a dit:
			
		

> *je suis sur que si je dvais le refaire ça irait aussi vite...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Onra (15 Juillet 2003)

D'ailleurs va falloir que je redémonte mon iBook j'ai l'impression. En effet, j'ai des pbms de réception AirPort et je crois que c'est depuis le changement de mon DD.

Macinside, tu crois que j'ai oublié qqchose ou que j'ai mal branché un cable... que c'est purement du hasard et que ça n'a rien à voir avec le changement de DD ?







Rappel des symptômes : suivant l'angle d'ouverture du capot je passe de réception médiocre à bonne !!!
C'est pénible à la longue


----------



## decoris (15 Juillet 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> *  j'ai des pbms de réception AirPort et je crois que c'est depuis le changement de mon DD.
> 
> Rappel des symptômes : suivant l'angle d'ouverture du capot je passe de réception médiocre à bonne !!!
> C'est pénible à la longue
> ...



ça me parait bizarre, t'as qd même pas été toucher à ton écran, et les antennes sont dans l'écran! 
bizarre autant qu'étrange...


----------



## Onra (15 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ça me parait bizarre, t'as qd même pas été toucher à ton écran, et les antennes sont dans l'écran!
> bizarre autant qu'étrange...  *



Non je n'ai pas touché à mon écran mais il y a le câble d'antenne qui passe dans la charnière alors je me disais que peut-être...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce qui est bizarre c'est que c'est apparu après mon changement de DD. C'est peut-être le hasard mais si Macinside pouvait me dire si ça n'a rien à voir. Je voudrais pas me payer une séance de démontage pour rien


----------



## decoris (7 Août 2003)

alors comme ça il semblerait qu'un 120Go soit sorti... où ça???


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2003)

heuuu... je cherche un dd pour changer mon disque dur de 15 Go... vous me conseillerez koi ???
evidement plus c gros mieux c'est... mais concernant, les performances, la robustesse, le bruit, et l'energie qu'il va me pomper sur la batterie... la j'aurais besoin d'avis expert...

ou un disque externe... ca vauderait peut etre le coup ???


----------

